# 12 volt kettle?



## 1 Cup (May 10, 2015)

This 12 volt kettle boiling time off leisure battery 105 ah 
Been on now 75 min taking 7.20 amps ( read from multimeter)
runing solar panel 100 w but it's not sunny and the battery voltage has dropped?
12.6v to 11.91

Is this right ?
J


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

Anything making heat is going to nail a battery.

Your current reading equated to around 90W, so that doesn't match the label. However, your kettle at home is to the order of 3000W, so IMO that's never going to be any good. It's probably loosing half of the heat to the surrounding air as well.

Is it any good as a door stop?


----------



## David & Ann (May 10, 2015)

Plugged into a 300w Inverter would have been the right thing.


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

David & Ann said:


> Plugged into a 300w Inverter would have been the right thing.



It's 12V...


----------



## David & Ann (May 10, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> It's 12V...



Oooops, Sorry.


----------



## ScamperVan (May 10, 2015)

It'll never boil if you keep watching it


----------



## shortcircuit (May 10, 2015)

75 minutes, 1 hour 15 minutes that's better entertainment than watching my voltmeters.  Better not tell Maingate or he will trade in his tele &#55357;&#56834; If that time is accurate then something not correct.


----------



## Teutone (May 10, 2015)

The 12volt kettle was second most useless device I bought for the motorhome. I would rather make a fire at the side of the road to heat water up before using it again.


----------



## st3v3 (May 10, 2015)

shortcircuit said:


> then something not correct.



Yes, it's less than 100W lol.


----------



## outtolunch (May 10, 2015)

I have a 12 v drop in immersion heater which in an insulated travel mug half filled with water will produce hot enough water to mix in an instant coffee sachet in about 10 to 15 minutes this was in my motor home but has been permanently relegated to the works van for emergency use, there was also a 12v kettle which has been relegated to the spare ( junk ) room I think


----------



## Tezza33 (May 10, 2015)

Teutone said:


> . I would rather make a fire at the side of the road


That is the quickest way to attract campervanannie:dog:


----------



## Steve121 (May 10, 2015)

I'd have thought that a conventional, ie. non electric, kettle on a stove would boil a lot faster. Works in my motorhome. 
If you prefer to light a fire, might I suggest a Kelly Kettle? I've got one, and we use it occasionally.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 10, 2015)

I have always used a 800W inverter with a 900W electric kettle, (mine is similar but not this one) boils within 5-6mins and uses a lot less power than a 12v kettle, we put it on while we are driving, when we hear it click off we pull in and make a drink


----------



## trevskoda (May 10, 2015)

David & Ann said:


> Plugged into a 300w Inverter would have been the right thing.



you did not read his post its a 12 volt kettle not 230v so how ?


----------



## trevskoda (May 10, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> I have always used a 800W inverter with a 900W electric kettle, (mine is similar but not this one) boils within 5-6mins and uses a lot less power than a 12v kettle, we put it on while we are driving, when we hear it click off we pull in and make a drink


your inverter should be higher rated than the kettle


----------



## trevskoda (May 10, 2015)

looks like i will have to dump my 12v kettle after reading all the post,back to the good old irish kelly kettle if the gas runs out.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 10, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> your inverter should be higher rated than the kettle


An 800W inverter is a maximum constant wattage but will run higher for a short time, I have been doing that for ten years with the same inverter and the same kettle so give me all the figures you want and I still wouldn't believe it will not do it, manufacturers ratings are always given with a huge safety margin, if you buy a 3 ton jack it will have been tested at a lot higher than that, every time I mention inverters you come up with figures that match manufacturers recommendations and say an inverter should be rated so much higher, I am posting from experience that I have using these appliances, I don't want to argue about it (well I obviously do) but I worked in the development dept at Freight Rover, anything we did was tested to a breaking point at double the recommended rating, after saying all that I would still buy the biggest inverter I could afford


----------



## sparrks (May 10, 2015)

My Reactor stove will boil a large mug of water in about 90s


----------



## 1 Cup (May 11, 2015)

*12 v kettle*

Right it still hasn't boiled  as I unplug the thing at 11.90v.
Measured two and a bit mugs of water out of it!
thinking of using it for morning's ie leave it on all night attached to solar panel
Light point ( not charging point / side output ) as I have a diode so no return power
From battery to Charger 
Good free heated water or will it brake solar charger as it on the lights only output? 
 I'm never up before daylight  
j
Thanks for all reply to 1st question.


----------

